# Thoughts on Annalise?



## PurplPanda (Mar 22, 2014)

I was just wondering what everyone thought of the second best snooty. Y'know, after Tiffany.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 22, 2014)

I'd have to disagree with you there :3 I think that Annalise is OK but the best snooty IMO would be Mallary ~ but then, I'm not so keen on snooties full stop. Hence the fact that I have none in my town, although I wish I did. 

Annalise would be 2nd place best snooty to me hehe. One of the only horses I think is okay ish.


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 22, 2014)

Also, here is a picture: 



- - - Post Merge - - -

She has pink hair, guys. PINK HAIR.


----------



## Stacie (Mar 22, 2014)

I think she looks really nice!  I already have three horses in my village so I'm not activly looking for her but if she ever showed up in my campsite I don't think i could resist!


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 22, 2014)

Stacie said:


> I think she looks really nice!  I already have three horses in my village so I'm not activly looking for her but if she ever showed up in my campsite I don't think i could resist!


Annalise definitely deserves to be at least tier 2. She is an original islander, and when I saw her in someone elses town, I said, "I need you." She has pink hair, and her looks=her personality.


----------



## Kildor (Mar 22, 2014)

I had her and would have kept her. :c if only I had space for the awesome Whitney,I would never have TTed her out :c


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 22, 2014)

She's freaking adorable! She's one of my dreamies ^^


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 22, 2014)

I really like her actually, one of the only horses i like
i dont understand how she isnt popular bc she was an islander, whos came back such as Ankha, O'hare. and i thought theyd be in demand


----------



## Farobi (Mar 22, 2014)

I loved her!!! She's so underrated and idk why people like /other/ snooties. She should be more popular cause of her cuteness and simplicity i guess??? idk


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 22, 2014)

Best snooty is Willow tho


----------



## Kildor (Mar 22, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> I really like her actually, one of the only horses i like
> i dont understand how she isnt popular bc she was an islander, whos came back such as Ankha, O'hare. and i thought theyd be in demand



Ikr. I really loved her and was lucky enough to get her from The Void. But suddenly,Whitney.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm pretty... meh.
She's cute-n-all, but I wouldn't make her a dreamie.
I wouldn't ask her to come to my town from a campsite...
Or go to someone's town to get her...
But if she would randomly show up in my town ((in not an awful spot XP)) I wouldn't mind or actively try to get her to leave.


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 22, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Best snooty is Willow tho


Worst snooty is Maelle tho


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 22, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> Worst snooty is Maelle tho



That is probably true, she sucks so bad
or Violet


----------



## milkysugar (Mar 22, 2014)

Can't say I care for her, but that's just because I don't particularly like any of the horses. 
That being said, she's definitely one of the cuter horses :3


----------



## Summ3rain (Mar 22, 2014)

Would love to have her one day! When Diana gives me her picture, I'll probably let her go and get Annalise or Willow c:


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 22, 2014)

She's adorable imo <3


----------



## vodkasmizmar (Mar 22, 2014)

She is really cute and I considered having her in my main town. HOWEVER, she doesn't have a window to her door, so I decided against it.


----------



## Leopardfire (Mar 22, 2014)

She's one of my favorite snooties, and she'd probably be a dreamy If I had a second town. I already have two snooty dreamies in my first town, and three would be a bit much.


----------



## CR33P (Mar 22, 2014)

erm.. she reminds me of nicki minaj.
on that note.. GET AWAY FROM ME EWW!


----------



## Gummysaur (Mar 22, 2014)

Annalisa is cuter uwu


----------



## LostNoob (Mar 22, 2014)

I have her in my town, but I never seem too talk too her much, I probably wouldn't go out my way too make her stay if she left.


----------



## itzafennecfox (Mar 22, 2014)

She's okay. She was in my campsite once, but I didn't invite her in.


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 22, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> Annalisa is cuter uwu


And you're wrong.


----------



## iheartbeau (Mar 22, 2014)

I love my Annalise! The problem with the picture of her is that it doesn't even show her best feature - the cute little flower on her head!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Mar 22, 2014)

I only got her when I accidently lost Chrissy and Olivia.
Did not think I'd like her as much as I've come to.


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh, I managed to just meet her in a recent reset and I instantly fell in love with her. So adorable.


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 22, 2014)

Not a fan of her. I was actively trying to get rid of her for seemingly forever in my old main town and I'm glad I eventually got her out


----------



## averylee97 (Mar 22, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I'd have to disagree with you there :3 I think that Annalise is OK but the best snooty IMO would be Mallary ~ but then, I'm not so keen on snooties full stop. Hence the fact that I have none in my town, although I wish I did.
> 
> Annalise would be 2nd place best snooty to me hehe. One of the only horses I think is okay ish.



Agreed on Mallary.


----------



## Yundai (Mar 22, 2014)

just got her today <3 fell in love with her the sec i saw her


----------



## Improv (Mar 22, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> Annalisa is cuter uwu



yah, i voted thinking it said annalisa

so i take my first vote back i hate all the horses ew


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 22, 2014)

Swurve said:


> yah, i voted thinking it said annalisa
> 
> so i take my first vote back i hate all the horses ew


And you're wrong *and* grammatically incorrect.


----------



## JabuJabule (Mar 22, 2014)

I have the same birthday as her. Her eyes are a bit creepy, but she is cute!


----------



## Improv (Mar 22, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> And you're wrong *and* grammatically incorrect.



this is the internet i don't give two flips about grammar

and u don't control my opinion dirt bag


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Mar 23, 2014)

I don't like her.
Her eyes are freaky.


----------



## yourlilemogirl (Mar 24, 2014)

I have her as a starting villager in my 2nd town. I think she's....different. She's not unattractive but she's not adorable either, not to me anyway. While not a dreamie for me, I'm not actively going to kick her out of town. I did stumble upon her in my 1st town's campsite the other week, and it was a pleasant surprise at least.


----------

